# Mexican Dental clinics



## Buckskin (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone have first hand experience with the border dentists,
specifically Stetic dental ?


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

I have some pliers and a drimel tool if you want to try that, might be safer. I don't think many people are going over much anymore for that kind of stuff like they use to.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a friend that had some work done in Nuevo Progreso. His dentist graduated from UT Dental school. I will try to get the info from him and post it up. He was very pleased with the work as well as the price.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Captmphillips said:


> I have a friend that had some work done in Nuevo Progreso. His dentist graduated from UT Dental school. I will try to get the info from him and post it up. He was very pleased with the work as well as the price.


I have been having my teeth cleaned, drilled, excavated, crowned, root canaled and what not for over five years now at Progreso and have had no problems.

Most of the dentists I have encountered were schooled in Texas.

I can recommend a dentist to you.

You will need a passport or passport card to go and return.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep about 15 years ago i went to across to a laredo dentist. I freaked when she didn,t wear any gloves.I could taste the remnants of the heuvos ranchero she had for breakfast. Then her young assistant came in which appeared to have gotten off her night shift at boys town , handing her instruments without gloves, then numbing medicine didn't work, I think it was water.lol 
Then I left there and hit the plaza, heavy drinking and lost my temporary partial.I think a little kid found them and was selling them on the street.Ha HA HA, Not a good trip but I did save 1500 on my new bridge.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Not in a million years would I go to Mexico to have that kind of work done. There are some things worth spending a little extra money on.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.shop-progreso.com/dentists/mustre/index.html I have a friend here that is using this clinic. In fact, she was there yesterday. Very clean and professional. IIRC, she was gonna have like $2-3K of work done here; had it done there for around 500 bucks. Her son is also using them. I hope to go down before too long.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

how sad it has become when illegals come here and get free medical and Americans go there because of price


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

bill said:


> how sad it has become when illegals come here and get free medical and Americans go there because of price


You said it brother.amen


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard they use Tequila and fishing lines.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

bill said:


> how sad it has become when illegals come here and get free medical and Americans go there because of price


X2---well said! when i retired, i lost my dental,vision and mental health insurance. kinda ironic about the mental health part.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I bite the steering wheel and lost 3 teeth 31 yrs ago. In Houston 2 different dentists tried to sell me on a permanent bridge for around $1800 and didn't even want to talk about a removable said it would wear my other teeth down but would do it for $900. I went to Nuevo Progresso and had one made for less than $400. Still wearing it today, fits perfect and the teeth it fits on hasn't worn any. Besides it's easy to clean. The expensive route isn't always the best.


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

SlickWillie said:


> http://www.shop-progreso.com/dentists/mustre/index.html I have a friend here that is using this clinic. In fact, she was there yesterday. Very clean and professional. IIRC, she was gonna have like $2-3K of work done here; had it done there for around 500 bucks. Her son is also using them. I hope to go down before too long.


Sandra Bucaro....She is a great dentist and has done my dental work for years! Excellent... Dentist in Texas wanted $1500 to do a cap. She done it for $100.... Done it 10 years ago and still don't have any problems with it!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I'd rather rob a bank and pay to have the work done here than go there for any type of medical treatment...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It's probably better that an Indian dentist.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I wouldn't go over there. And it has nothing to do with the quality of work, but everything to do with the fact that people ARE GETTING KILLED OUT THERE. I don't need to be anywhere that requires policemen to carry Automatic Weapons, especially when you don't know which side those policemen are on, yours or the Cartels.

Screw that ****. Worth the extra money in Texas to not have to deal with that.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You couldn't pay me to go over there and get work done....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Amen,

In freaking credible! Man have I seen a lot of change in the medical community in my 23 years around it. Wow.



bill said:


> how sad it has become when illegals come here and get free medical and Americans go there because of price


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

lovethemreds said:


> I wouldn't go over there. And it has nothing to do with the quality of work, but everything to do with the fact that people ARE GETTING KILLED OUT THERE. *I don't need to be anywhere that requires policemen to carry Automatic Weapons*, especially when you don't know which side those policemen are on, yours or the Cartels.
> 
> Screw that ****. Worth the extra money in Texas to not have to deal with that.


They've always carried AR's as far back as I can remember (probably 10 or 11). The only difference now is they are'nt the ones in control anymore. Roughed up and/or harrassed for $20 and 5 minutes of your time from Senor' Policia is much more inviting than being blown full of holes or your head cut off for no reason from some cartel pos. They worry me much more than the cult driven murderers of many years past.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Also sad how more likely than not someone comes here gets a free undergrad/postgrad education in AMERICA then goes to mexico to practice...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

bill said:


> how sad it has become when illegals come here and get free medical and Americans go there because of price


Lol, exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

From someone who is married to a dentist .... support your local economies. We ***** about Nothing being made in America then when we have a chance to support our economies we look for another way cheap out. Do the right thing.


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

Joester said:


> Sandra Bucaro....She is a great dentist and has done my dental work for years! Excellent... Dentist in Texas wanted $1500 to do a cap. She done it for $100.... Done it 10 years ago and still don't have any problems with it!


Sandra Bucardo has been doing my teeth for over 12 years.
The cost of dental in this country is a joke.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

People are looking for other ways because price. When a basic filling costs $400-$600 people look else where.

I had to switch dentist because of this. I dont have dental insurance and ask for the cash price. When I was quoted an outrageous price I told them sorry Charlie and went on down the road, but not in Mexico. Incidentally they said we can discount another 10% and I politely said to late for that.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it just plain costs less to work in Mexico... I doubt they are paying dental assistants $60k+ a year to help clean patients teeth... you know if something goes wrong I doubt you have any recourse.. Anyone ever know of or ever sued a mexican dentists for ruining their teeth, deforming their mouth for life, or worse killing them with drugs, and won? America just has way to much expense to work on someones mouth. From insurance to equipment... you know what you get here.. down there is hope you know what you get. If it works out, well bless you.. glad it worked out.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My brothers and sisters went back to the country and had their dental work done at fraction of the cost here. But Ifeel more comfortable with the work being done here for its safety and technology.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

My GF's mother lives outside of Guadalajara (sp). The GF had some major dental work (cosmetic) done there last summer. Cosmetically it looks great and the cost was very reasonable and the doc was a UT grad. with a former practice in The Woodlands. Ironically, when she went for a checkup back here in the states, that doc said it was done with all the wrong materials and wanted to charge her $9000 to fix it. Who knows....?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my brother has gone to a dentist in juarez a couple of times. he's said that the quality of the work was excellent and that it cost him about 25% of what it would have cost him here. i'm too lazy to drive that far to have someone abuse me.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

My buddy Gilbert, who used to post up a lot on here, told me he has a cousin who got his Barber's license in January and is taking 3 more hours this semester to become a Dentist. Said to let him know if you can wait til June and you can be 1st in line.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I grew up in the border and visited Doctors on both sides. I have personally have had better luck getting fixed in Mexico than here in the states. Now a days some doctors and hospitals in old Mexico are as equipted as those in the US. The Dr I go to here in Houston graduated from UANL in Monterrey and teaches medicine at UT. When I go with a problem, he hits his target and gets me fixed the first time. My cousing just graduated as a dentist from the same university in Monterrey, UNAL. He says the school is full of americans looking for an exellent, but less expensive education than here. They study there and pass the board exams here in the US to be able to practice. 

With all this said, you can get quality health care in Mexico at a fraction of the cost as here in the US, but I would not recommend anyone form crossing the border at this time. 2 years ago, things were a lot different and i would have said its OK. A friend of my wife's family was kidnapped at gun point in front of Garcia's in Matamoros that place is a few hundered yards form the international bridge and frequently visited my ameircan turist. A young clean guy that was driving an old truck and gun men cut him off and drove away with him inside. He was found murderd last week at a beach in Matamoros.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Well thanks for all the info, I'm going to visit Mustre's, Bucaro's and Dr. Merida and see whom I feel more comfortable with. All being recommended by 2coolers. Best I can do after getting a 6K estimate up here (for 2 crowns and a root canal) I'm going to go down Tuesday.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Best of luck to ya! I can promise the "standards of care" aren't the same, but you may just get lucky w/ one there.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

dicky78377 said:


> You said it brother.amen


True...True


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Catn' Around said:


> From someone who is married to a dentist .... support your local economies. We ***** about Nothing being made in America then when we have a chance to support our economies we look for another way cheap out. Do the right thing.


surprises me that most have ignored this post. always read everyone *****n about illegals taking jobs or work being outsourced and then go across the border to spend money. sometimes I just don't get it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I tried it once. The dentist came out carrying something and told me, "Be careful, the plate, it is very hot."



TH


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

My wife was a dental assistant for >25 years. She said she could recognize shoddy Mexican work as soon as a patient opened their mouth. Not to say that it is 100% true, but not worth the chance.

Kinda like folks that swear by their Taurus pistols---you gets what you pay for.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Try a dental school in Texas. 
Or, try a dental discount plan like Dentex. It costs about $7 per month and there is no waiting. 

The rates you were quoted seem a bit high and you can do better with a discount plan or a dental school in the US.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

bill said:


> how sad it has become when illegals come here and get free medical and Americans go there because of price


Good way to put it...BILL


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I love my dentist right here in Brazoria Texas. It cost me $1200 for a root canal and crown for a back tooth. Haven't paid over $500 for a root canal yet, crowns are right at $800. Used to use an even less expensive dentist, but he ticked me off and I found a new one. For those prices, I'll stick with keeping my money in Texas.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

spirit said:


> I love my dentist right here in Brazoria Texas. It cost me $1200 for a root canal and crown for a back tooth. Haven't paid over $500 for a root canal yet, crowns are right at $800. Used to use an even less expensive dentist, but he ticked me off and I found a new one. For those prices, I'll stick with keeping my money in Texas.


:cheers: I had some green for ya but it said I must spread.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

It may have been said already but have you tried the UT dental school? I went there for a while, they poke around a little more (lol) and sometimes don't give you enough numbing medicine but they're a whole lot cheaper and the dental instructors make sure it's done right. If I remember I think the fillings are $35ish, crowns around $300, I need one implant in the back and I believe it was going to be around $500.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Whats your life worth? Dental may be cheap but the price will go up when you are confronted by the drug cartel. You couldn't pay me to go to Mexico.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Whats your life worth? Dental may be cheap but the price will go up when you are confronted by the drug cartel. You couldn't pay me to go to Mexico.


^^^This.

Along with the post about BUY AMERICAN!

Do dental in Mexico?

We have a few dentists on the site. Maybe they can chime in?

Who revived this thread anyway?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

My brother-in-law is a surgeaon in Monterrey Mexico. Wife, son and self all get our dental work done there cause he knows the Drs and who is good. That said.......I would NEVER go to border town to have anything done, not even wipe my but.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> It may have been said already but have you tried the UT dental school?


X2. As a very poor college student, I had my dental work done by dental school (@ Kansas City, MO). The work was done by students but graded profs so it was done carefully -- I think?! And the price was *right*, too.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

24Buds said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> Along with the post about BUY AMERICAN!
> 
> ...


Haha, I never realized this thread is almost 2 years old.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

A family friend's son went down there to get dental work done a few years ago and the last record of him was crossing the border. He hasn't been seen since.

No way in hell would I do that.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

spirit said:


> I love my dentist right here in Brazoria Texas. It cost me $1200 for a root canal and crown for a back tooth. Haven't paid over $500 for a root canal yet, crowns are right at $800. Used to use an even less expensive dentist, but he ticked me off and I found a new one. For those prices, I'll stick with keeping my money in Texas.


Pm me his info and I will give him a call.
The dental schools are mostly doing cleaning and some cavities, taking appointments for 2015.
And with dentex you save 20% so most on there network are doing molar crowns at 1100 and root canals at 900 w/dentex.
I have done some homework. And not he said/she said, my cousins friend heard of...

'from beyond'


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think I'm in a time warp. Before recently, the last post on this thread was March '12. It's still alive!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> X2. As a very poor college student, I had my dental work done by dental school (@ Kansas City, MO). The work was done by students but graded profs so it was done carefully -- I think?! And the price was *right*, too.


How long is the line and the wait?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

stryper said:


> Pm me his info and I will give him a call.
> The dental schools are mostly doing cleaning and some cavities, taking appointments for 2015.
> And with dentex you save 20% so most on there network are doing molar crowns at 1100 and root canals at 900 w/dentex.
> I have done some homework. And not he said/she said, my cousins friend heard of...
> ...


PM sent


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> my brother has gone to a dentist in juarez a couple of times. he's said that the quality of the work was excellent and that it cost him about 25% of what it would have cost him here. *i'm too lazy to drive that far to have someone abuse me*.


 So I take it you live close to Dayton...


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

spirit said:


> I love my dentist right here in Brazoria Texas. It cost me $1200 for a root canal and crown for a back tooth. Haven't paid over $500 for a root canal yet, crowns are right at $800. Used to use an even less expensive dentist, but he ticked me off and I found a new one. For those prices, I'll stick with keeping my money in Texas.


$1200 for a root canal and crown is a bargain? If I paid those prices I would be in trouble. I needed a three crown bridge, 3 root canal, one single crown, clean and check including xray. This was done in October and the total price was $800. I will admit it cost me $1100 to get to the dentist but I had a great vacation in Thailand. I have been going to this guy since 1993. Have had his work checked here in the US, one dentist rated the work as an A and one rated it a A plus. I do have a dentist in Houston who check my teeth and she knows if I need major work, I go to Thailand.

By the way I had the worked priced here in the US and it was over 5K. Not even a tough decision. Let's see: pay over 5K or enjoy a nice trip and get teeth done for $1900.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

mas360 said:


> How long is the line and the wait?


mass, not a long line for me. There were many dental students there ...


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> surprises me that most have ignored this post. always read everyone *****n about illegals taking jobs or work being outsourced and then go across the border to spend money. sometimes I just don't get it.


because some folks have a tight budget and have no dental insurance?

but personally I'd shop around locally instead of crossing the border for dental work.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

My family goes on mission trips every year to either reynosa or monterray or Saltillo or Zachatechas and ALLLLL i ever see is dental offices and mobile dental clinics. I dont know if I would be brave enough to be to go through with it. But if there are so many it can not be too bad..... I mean just look at Nuevo Progresso there is one everyother street.


----------

